# Angel



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've neever tried out but i thought today is the day. I know i wont win but i can try


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cute little guy!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thankyou btw i love your green fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Bettabubble3 said:


> Thankyou btw i love your green fish


Mine?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

_*Awsome!!*_


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes yours


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh thank you! Not sure which one you mean though? 

My HM got sick and died if that's the one you mean?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I think she's talking about the one in your avatar.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yea the one in your avatar and you mean *he!!!!*


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry Bettabubble3!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

:[ its ok


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

If it makes you feel better, someone thought I was a boy.lol We should have a thing in our info with the join date, location and posts if we're a female or male so we don't get mixed up.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes we shud!!!


----------

